# 60% Discount for INKBIRD WiFi Thermometer 4BW & Grill Gloves Combo, $53.59 get two BBQ tools.



## Inkbirdbbq (May 13, 2022)

Hi everyone~~Now offer *60% amazon page coupon*,*get two BBQ tools just $53.59*. This is big deal price.just *Only 8 left* in stock. Don't miss this awesome deal!!. (U.S only)

*Deal price: $53.59* VS Original price $133.99

Click 60%* coupon box*，SAVE $80.39 for INKBIRD WiFi Thermometer 4BW & Grill Gloves Combo,Hurry up to buy it!!


----------



## pne123 (May 30, 2022)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi everyone~~Now offer *60% amazon page coupon*,*get two BBQ tools just $53.59*. This is big deal price.just *Only 8 left* in stock. Don't miss this awesome deal!!. (U.S only)
> 
> *Deal price: $53.59* VS Original price $133.99
> 
> ...


Is there an additional step I need to do to get the 60% off?  Or has the deal changed?  It is now 50%. Still a great deal but with meat prices that additional $14 would help. Thanks.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jun 1, 2022)

pne123 said:


> Is there an additional step I need to do to get the 60% off?  Or has the deal changed?  It is now 50%. Still a great deal but with meat prices that additional $14 would help. Thanks.


Hi friend.It's our deal price.Now amazon has 30% coupon,If u want to get the combo,i can offer 50% discount for u.Would u be interest?Jaya


----------



## pne123 (Jun 1, 2022)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi friend.It's our deal price.Now amazon has 30% coupon,If u want to get the combo,i can offer 50% discount for u.Would u be interest?Jaya


Yes please.


----------



## negolien (Jun 1, 2022)

Thanks for putting this out there for peep. I have been happy with all my inkbird products and aI own like 4


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jun 1, 2022)

negolien said:


> Thanks for putting this out there for peep. I have been happy with all my inkbird products and aI own like 4


Thank you for your support of INKBIRD.If u have any interest in our other product i can apply best discount for u.Have a good day.Jaya


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jun 1, 2022)

pne123 said:


> Yes please.


PM send.Sir.


----------



## AKJake (Jun 7, 2022)

Missed it. Any chance this comes back in stock? Need a new thermometer set. My thermpro is on it's last leg.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jun 7, 2022)

AKJake said:


> Missed it. Any chance this comes back in stock? Need a new thermometer set. My thermpro is on it's last leg.


Hi friend.This combo is currently out of stock, if you need 4BW+ gloves, there are two link to buy, I can apply for a discount for you, would you be interested?
4BW:gloves:


----------



## AKJake (Jun 8, 2022)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi friend.This combo is currently out of stock, if you need 4BW+ gloves, there are two link to buy, I can apply for a discount for you, would you be interested?
> 4BW:gloves:


Yes that would be great.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jun 9, 2022)

AKJake said:


> Yes that would be great.


PM send sir.


----------



## nickoligt (Jun 16, 2022)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> PM send sir.


Any chance of still getting in on that deal?


----------



## pushok2018 (Jun 16, 2022)

nickoligt said:


> Any chance of still getting in on that deal?


Same question from me....


----------

